# Shut the front door!



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Ok, next question, do you think you have Te or Ti more? It's lovely trying to pin you down, truly, but getting your biases on this would be just as brilliant. :wink:


When I first started out using MBTI to type myself, I ended up as an ENTP. Then I realized I was more of a sensor. I thought I was Se, now I am leaning towards Si-Ne, as of my childhood memories.

I can resonate with Tertiary Ne, but I don't know if I resonate as an ESTJ, or ESFJ. I think I come across as being more like the Alpha Quadra, than Gamma.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> When I first started out using MBTI to type myself, I ended up as an ENTP. Then I realized I was more of a sensor. I thought I was Se, now I am leaning towards Si-Ne, as of my childhood memories.
> 
> I can resonate with Tertiary Ne, but I don't know if I resonate as an ESTJ, or ESFJ. I think I come across as being more like the Alpha Quadra, than Gamma.


Yes, Si-Ne makes more sense, the question is where on the list. Let's put aside the Ti vs Te debate, at least for now, and get this down first. Read both these links for me, and if luck holds, we'll figure out where the positioning is. :happy:

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Si Acts in all 4 Positions

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Yes, Si-Ne makes more sense, the question is where on the list. Let's put aside the Ti vs Te debate, at least for now, and get this down first. Read both these links for me, and if luck holds, we'll figure out where the positioning is. :happy:
> 
> Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Si Acts in all 4 Positions
> 
> Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions


You are gonna kill me, but today in my mind, I called myself a 'psuedo intellectual'. I bought a book on philosophy and I am actually gonna read it, lol.

I can see XX-Si-Ne-XX, instead of Si-xx-xx-Ne. My Ne is immature, lol but not that bad.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> You are gonna kill me, but today in my mind, I called myself a 'psuedo intellectual'. I bought a book on philosophy and I am actually gonna read it, lol.
> 
> I can see XX-Si-Ne-XX, instead of Si-xx-xx-Ne. My Ne is immature, lol but not that bad.


Pseudo intellectual... that's a term I never thought I'd hear. :laughing: I actually got a book from someone on objections to God that they disprove, and I still haven't bloody bothered to read it. Damn you _Dragon Age_. :wink:

Ok, glad that's settled. I don't suppose you'd be able to look at the other four functions and see if any of those hit? And because I have too much time on my hands, *LINKS.* :kitteh:

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Te Acts in all 4 Positions

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Fe Acts in all 4 Positions

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Ti Acts in all 4 Positions

Funky MBTI in Fiction — How Fi Acts in all 4 Positions


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Pseudo intellectual... that's a term I never thought I'd hear. :laughing: I actually got a book from someone on objections to God that they disprove, and I still haven't bloody bothered to read it. Damn you _Dragon Age_. :wink:
> 
> Ok, glad that's settled. I don't suppose you'd be able to look at the other four functions and see if any of those hit? And because I have too much time on my hands, *LINKS.* :kitteh:
> 
> ...



This is confusing. I actually hit with ISFJs Fe-Ti best of all out of all those, but I think my Ne is too well developed to be an Si-Dom? 

Wtf Bob? :/


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> This is confusing. I actually hit with ISFJs Fe-Ti best of all out of all those, but I think my Ne is too well developed to be an Si-Dom?
> 
> Wtf Bob? :/


I wonder, if we summon @angelcat, will she appear within the hour? :wink: Let's find out.

O sacred @angelcat, thou need your help in the almighty tasketh thee have failed miserably. :laughing:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

How is your Ne developed enough that it's too good to be inferior? Explain.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> How is your Ne developed enough that it's too good to be inferior? Explain.


Oh, cool, the ancient ritual worked! Chalk one up to Ye Olde Butcherede Englishe. :wink:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do not mess with me, peasant. It is dark and soothing in the underworld, and you have brought me out into the harsh light of day.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> How is your Ne developed enough that it's too good to be inferior? Explain.


Maybe I am wrong, but I see it as my relief function. Especially yesterday, when I was out with my friends. It appeared quite childish, and I cna be creative towards it. Maybe however, you may see my relief function as Xi. 

I am also looking at shadow functions, and their roles to try get a better idea/picture of how the functions manifest themselves in the background.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but I see it as my relief function. Especially yesterday, when I was out with my friends. It appeared quite childish, and I cna be creative towards it. Maybe however, you may see my relief function as Xi.
> 
> I am also looking at shadow functions, and their roles to try get a better idea/picture of how the functions manifest themselves in the background.


I don't see anything, because you haven't given me an example of your Ne. How is your Ne stronger than inferior? Specifically?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I don't see anything, because you haven't given me an example of your Ne. How is your Ne stronger than inferior? Specifically?


I just read about Inferior Ne in ISFJs and... fuck... some of those examples are actually me... I think you are seriously correct....

I guess your lower intuition/thinking does depend on environment, and development. In certsin subjects, I tried to be more logical and it some more creative. I still could never grasp Math, and never will.

I am however amazing at novel writing, inventing the proper characters, interpersonal relationships, character building, reactions in situations, relationship building etc (yes, I do that ship thing also and I get supernova blasts of ideas sometimes and write them all down).

Sometimes, I can see negative versions of Ne, under stress. When I leave my tablet behind, I can imagine people hacking onto it and my phone (even though it's locked). Or someone looking through my phone, a massive insect attacking me in my room, or me suddenly waking up with my senses lost. I KNOW these are all realistic, but sometimes I think these things when I worry. 

I also have a decent grasp on troubleshooting. I can poke logical flaws, I can argue my points if needed, I can be realistic, I can analyze things, I can take apart something to see how it works and put it back together. I can hack systems. 

I have so many personalized memories, I know instantly when something/someone has changed, I can link and compare memories quickly. I can compare people and songs exactly, I know how much someone/something has changed. I compare the past with the present, and use it for the future. I can see similarities, I can see other people in other people and have a bad habit of repeating myself (lol). 

What do you make of this?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds like inferior Ne --- particularly the irrational freak-out sessions. Been there, done that. Though, mine usually don't involve giant insects. 

Ugh. Math. Bane of my existence. Thank God for calculators and Quicken.

ISFJ. I think.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Yeah, that sounds like inferior Ne --- particularly the irrational freak-out sessions. Been there, done that. Though, mine usually don't involve giant insects.
> 
> Ugh. Math. Bane of my existence. Thank God for calculators and Quicken.
> 
> ISFJ. I think.


Last year, I had bad freak out sessions at the height of my anxiety/depressive phase. It was unbearable for me. I spent three whole months trying to make sense of things. And the probabilities of those things happening.

Yes! I despized those exams that didn't let you use a calculator. I was stuck. No matter how much help I asked for, or how hard I tried, I did NOT get my Maths qualification until I was 18 (when I should have got it at 16 here).

Also, dunno if this is function related, but when you tried a really delicious food/bad food, and someone tells you you're having it for dinner, do you taste the memory in your mouth and go--- "EUGH!", or "YUM!"


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, God. I afked for a few hours it's 4 pages already. brb at this


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so pissed off right now. I actually wrote POINT-BY-POINT analysis but in a fucking notepad.exe and my PC cruuuuuuushed right when I was done. I need to reinstall Windows but then it's working and reinstalling all the games and progs takes so much timeeeee. Maybe a few days of work. Nooooooooo god im lazy

UUUgh

SJ. LOTS AND LOTS OF SJ attitude. Si and Ne used no Se whatsoever at all zilch, nada. A few but _just a few_ points could be Te and Fi BUT SO MUCH FE AND Ti.

ESFJ or ISFJ *BUT* I think your Ti is way to much of your favorite to be inferior. I think just healthy ISFJ. And no, don't bring up your ADHD and the rest. In terms of functions. I don't think you are stuck in any "loop" at all.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

> "Maybe I am wrong, but I see it as my relief function."


Actually really good way to explain inferior function's _positive_ qualities. 'Cause Si is kind to me most of the time.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I'm so pissed off right now. I actually wrote POINT-BY-POINT analysis but in a fucking notepad.exe and my PC cruuuuuuushed right when I was done. I need to reinstall Windows but then it's working and reinstalling all the games and progs takes so much timeeeee. Maybe a few days of work. Nooooooooo god im lazy
> 
> UUUgh
> 
> ...


Eugh, I HATE it when that happens. It makes you so, so mad, doesn't it? The worst part is.. when you can't recover it. 

Unhealthy ISFJ? Seems plausible. This is probably WHY thought I was an ExTP for the longest time.

Thanks for your input, but I wasn't using ADHD/Aspergers as an excuse. I just thought it would be nice to let people know.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Eugh, I HATE it when that happens. It makes you so, so mad, doesn't it? The worst part is.. when you can't recover it.
> 
> Unhealthy ISFJ? Seems plausible. This is probably WHY thought I was an ExTP for the longest time.
> 
> Thanks for your input, but I wasn't using ADHD/Aspergers as an excuse. I just thought it would be nice to let people know.


HEALTHY. I swear I don't see any loops. :\ Also IIRC angelcat typed herself as ENTP at first too. I typed myself as INTJ (that's not a single function shared with entp). etc and so on. Goose was INxJ originally, I think.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> HEALTHY. I swear I don't see any loops. :\


Okay, sorry my bad. I was quoting you xD

*Laughs very nervously*

Thank you, regardless


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Si & Ti loop is somekind of "I'm constantly thinking about past failings and want to fix them but can't and thus am stuck."


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

And inferior Ne grip is probably about seeing only negative outcomes and thus not being able to move on? Elsa?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> And inferior Ne grip is probably about seeing only negative outcomes and thus not being able to move on? Elsa?





Greyhart said:


> Si & Ti loop is somekind of "I'm constantly thinking about past failings and want to fix them but can't and thus am stuck."


Thank you for the explainations. It all makes sense to me now.


----------

